# St. Patrick's Day in Savannah, GA



## Matt aka Sparks (Feb 19, 2011)

No open container laws, thousands of drunk folks, tons of kids, good times. Cops are dicks though and will try and hassle you if your being dumb or amassed. Except for on the day itself. After get out quick. I went last year and it was pretty fun. Just walked around with an empty cup bumming shwills. Kinda cut out the middle man, change being the middle man. I'll be there for sure this year. Hit me up if ya wanna black out.


----------



## hshh (Feb 23, 2011)

im leaving philly i think on the 10th so if i get lucky i might make it. I deffinitly do not plan on taking my time in this cold weather so i might be there.


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 24, 2011)

river st get ready!


----------



## Matt aka Sparks (Feb 25, 2011)

dharma bum said:


> river st get ready!


 No shit, it's gonna be fucking nuts. "The Dog People" cometh!!


----------



## TGandChunk (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah, i plan on being there... drunken douchebaggery!


----------



## JaimaJaima (Feb 27, 2011)

Sounds like a blast. Fuck yeh.


----------



## anyways (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm here. Everyone else should come too!! haha


----------

